# Quantum Coilovers???



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey there,
Ive been looking around and I found coilovers for the almost identical model audi 4000. Ive done some research as to if these suspension systems are the same, and from what i see they look similar. Just wanted to see if anyone has any knowledge on this topic.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Rears are different, but the fronts are identical. There are a few different options for the 2wd Quantums. I'm using a 2Bennett coilover system from a 4000 Coupe GT on my Quantum Coupe build because I got the setup dirt cheap and it's pretty close and will require minimal work to fit the rears (plus it came complete with Koni adjustables). You can always get a coilover sleeve system to go the easy route. It's when you get into the Syncro system that things have got to get creative in the rear. Some of the Fox/Dasher/Quantum guys have modified A2 front suspensions to work with their systems. Just remember that the rear lower shock mounting may have different spacing with other models so a spacer might be needed on the lower bolt. Honestly, dropping a 2wd Q isn't very hard.


----------



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

Okay ive got an 84' non syncro wagon, im looking for the easiest and most inexpensive way to make my ride muy lowers.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I know someone who planned to cut the lower end of the strut housing tubes and reweld the bits higher up on them. Sounded like a good idea as long as you plan on getting the right sized strut inserts later on. I think your best bet would be to use some ground control style coilover sleeves.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

I have a set of Quantum coilovers sitting in my garage Haha :laugh:


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

JohnBarleyCorn said:


> I know someone who planned to cut the lower end of the strut housing tubes and reweld the bits higher up on them. Sounded like a good idea as long as you plan on getting the right sized strut inserts later on. I think your best bet would be to use some ground control style coilover sleeves.


thats what i did using mk1 bilstein inserts. i cut the welds out of the knuckle where the housing tube was attached. slid down the housing further into the knuckle, rewelded, cut the extra hanging out the bottom and welded in a cap. found a cheap sleeve kit on ebay and called it good. only issue i had was alignment. you'll bottom out the adjustment by going significantly low. i pulled it out and cut off a bit from both ends.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't want to offer up your name, figured you'd chime in if you wanted to. :thumbup:


----------

